
Jonathan Blow – Preventing the Collapse of Civilization - btrask
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pW-SOdj4Kkk
======
naikrovek
Once in a while I will try to convince co-workers about the idea in this
video, and every time I am viewed as an ignoramus. I mean, OBVIOUSLY moving
all code to web platforms is a good idea, right? How dare I view things
differently?

I think efforts to convey this idea outside of a lecture are probably forfeit.
People are just far too self serving and contrarian to believe in the
legitimacy of an overall trend if any tiny, limited, counter examples exist,
and they will stop listening if they have an opportunity to respond.

------
partlyFluked
Is the introduction of WASM a sort of compatibility layer combining this tree
of dependencies?

In the sense that all users are again able to share/create code/'apps' that
are compatible on all architectures and software stacks. I can imagine a
future where the OS is just the snappiest way to render a browser and nothing
else. (Although my experience with the chromebook blunts this desire a great
deal.)

